# Furry x 60 compilation, call for submissions



## kurreltheraven (Sep 8, 2008)

There's this compilation i'm running and submissions seem to be only trickling in, so i'm posting this on the FA forum to cast the net a bit wider.

In short, i'm in the middle of organising an audio compilation featuring the works of furries, with each submission being sixty seconds long exactly.

The only restrictions on submissions are that they have to be your own original work (no remixes) and they have to go for sixty seconds precisely (or they have to truncate nicely to sixty seconds exactly). Aside from that, your submission can be anything you want:

- music â€” any genre, though so far there's been a skew towards indie and avant garde material
- spoken word â€” tell the story of how you got into furry, do an opinion piece, get some mates together and talk furry for a minute
- sound art â€” sound collage, a field recording of somewhere you think sounds pretty

Once you have your submission sorted, email it through as a FLAC, WAV or very high quality MP3 to kurreltheraven@gmail.com along with the following:

- the name of your submission
- the artist name to credit it to
- a 100x100 avatar
- a web address with more info about you
- lyrics/transcription where applicable

Once it's done, the compilation will be released as Creative Commons (specifically Attribution-Noncommercial-No Derivative Works 3.0, meaning if people want to reuse the music or audio they need to credit you, they can't use it for commercial purposes and people aren't given automatic permission to remix it). If you're not comfortable with this, don't submit.

You can submit multiple pieces, but for now three per artist tops is enough. (And no you can't run them together to produce one three minute song.) Collaborations between artists are warmly encouraged.

Given the relative lack of interest but the high quality of submissions so far, i'm happy to give people until the beginning of October to get their submissions ready and in.

Even at this early stage it's shaping up to be a very interesting listen, so thanks in advance for your contribution.


----------



## SerFox (Sep 8, 2008)

Emailed, and I wanna share anyway, make sure the ball for this is rolling

Setting Off Solo - http://www.soundclick.com/SerFoxScraps


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll participate, gimme a lil while to organize something and I'll send in some of my music!

^_^


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 9, 2008)

Huepow00 said:


> I'll participate, gimme a lil while to organize something and I'll send in some of my music!



You've got until October, but the earlier you send it through the happier i am.  Cheers!


----------



## Aden (Sep 9, 2008)

kurreltheraven said:


> You've got until October



You have a specific date?


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 10, 2008)

Aden said:


> You have a specific date?



"The beginning of October" is about as specific as i feel like being.


----------

